# Recommendations for High Calorie Food



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

My hyperthyroid/tumor senior cat periodically gets sick, stops eating, and loses weight. I am trying to find a food to help build her up more in between bouts of sickness. She is currently eating:
Purina One Kitten dry food (her favorite)
Science Diet T/D (it's for the other cats, but she keeps eating it...and I'm not going to stop her from eating ANYTHING)
Purina Wholesome Goodness (she likes to lick all the juice off...doesn't eat any of the bits really) Canned Wellness (I give it to her every day...she eats about 1/3 of what I give her every 5 days...the other days she doesn't eat any of it).

I used to feed her a mix of different dry foods, good brands including Fromms, Innova, etc...but she always picks out the purina...now I don't bother with the rest and just go straight for the Purina. I know there was a similar thread recently and people recommended Innova Evo Canned. I was looking for a few more high calorie options for my picky eater. It doesn't have to be all that great of a food (I'd prefer no by-products, etc)...Kitty has shown a distinct preference for crappy foods...although she's turned up her nose at the Feast.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried Evo dry? All of my cats LOVE it, and they all used to be addicted to Purina in their early years (before I knew any better). Evo is high-cal, low carb, grain-free. It'll pack in the calories quickly if your girl will eat it. Give it a try.

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Any of the grain free dry foods are high in calories. You can also supplement with Nutrical:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... 7683000000

Or CatSure 
http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Ag-CatSure-Me ... B0009YWHA8


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Hmm...thanks for the ideas! I've tried nutrical (she won't touch it) and I've tried a kitten milk (not sure if it was CatSure) and she did taste a bit of that...maybe I'll try it again.

Does any cat like the grain free dry foods? I got one bag free of one brand and bought a different brand...none of the 7 cats in my household wanted either brand. I kind of gave up on grain free dry.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

As I said, Evo dry is grain-free and high calorie. I have 16 cats, and 15 of them LOVE Evo. The 16th won't eat any dry food anymore.

Laurie


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I did a lot of looking into this matter when I was having trouble getting Trixie to eat. Like your cat, there would be times when she didn't want to eat at all, so I tried to find a food high in calories so she would get the most calories possible when she did eat. I gave up on trying to get her to eat the good foods and went with whatever. I steered away from dry foods because of her failing kidneys. I found that the cans of Iams Kitten had more calories per oz than most other foods. I also tried the Nutri-cal and cat milk.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not a fan of "prescription diets"...but, this is one of the rare occasions when one of them might be in order....

I don't know anything of her medical issues other than the little you've mentioned, so you should check with the Vet first about this one: *Hill's a/d*. This is a high protein and fat, high calorie wet food, and might just fit the bill. I'd add some extra water as well, especially since she's "into" the dry foods. And, from all reports, it also appears to be quite "tasty".


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! I plan to stop after work today and pick up some of the suggested foods to see if she'll eat anything.

I had to share this though...She FRUSTRATES the heck out of me. She hasn't been eating any wellness wet for the past 3 weeks. Everyday, I serve it to her on a plate and everyday it goes untouched. (She also is offered the Wholesome Goodness, Purina One dry, and SD T/D). So...for the past week, I've been thinking that maybe I should stop throwing my money away on the Wellness that she never eats anymore...

I got home last night to find that she'd eaten about half her plate of Wellness. :roll: That girl is trying to keep me on my toes.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

What about KMR -- the kitten formula? That might give her the nutrients and calories she needs?


----------

